# Desperately Need Advice from other 240sx owners.



## GavenL_240sx (Mar 26, 2010)

I have been saving up for my second car for some time now. And i am now ready to purchase it. I have decided to buy a nissan 240sx. 
I know for a fact i will buy one... but i do now know which one to go about buying.

Should i buy a 240sx with a KA24DE or a SR20DET?

if you can give me an opinion, please explain why one is better than the other.
From my understandings, both are torque power houses. but i do not want to buy one, and realize i was wrong with my decision in the long run.

any opinions/advice would be greatly appreciated.

Remember, i am only 16, and i am still learning.
So don't insult at my lack of knowledge.
im just looking to invest my money well, in a car i know i have loved since i lived in Japan.
Now its my turn to buy one since i have worked my tail off trying to save up enough. now i have enough, and i want to invest it right.

Thanks,
Gaven


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The KA24DE motor came as OEM equipment in the 240SX; it is not turbocharged. The SR20DET is a turbocharged motor.

The SR20DET motor is not a factory option for the 240SX. If you see a 240SX with an SR20DET installed, it was installed by a private enterprise or possibly by the owner. 

The SR20DET is NOT emissions legal in the U.S. 

If the emissions testing in your state doesn't require a visual inspection of the engine compartment and your 240SX is an S13 which doesn't use OBD-II, then the car should pass. If the car is an S14 with OBD-II and the emissions testing equipment plugs into the OBD-II connector, then the car will fail; also if the facility does visual checking of the engine compartment, the car will fail.


----------



## GavenL_240sx (Mar 26, 2010)

thank you for the info. do you know if an SR20DET will pass in VA?

I have decided that I will stick with the KA simply for the reasons i want a strong car that i can do everything to myself. also, i dont want to deal with another swapped engine like i am doing so now...
NEVER BUYING A VW AGAIN!

also, isnt a KA bone stock plenty for me to handle?
haha
im only 16. and im not looking to race yet.

im simply looking for a new project, and one i can call my own,
im tired of fixing all of my friends hondas..
nissan seems the way to go now.

making a good choice?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Very good choice. The KA motor is a strong motor for daily street use. As time goes by, if you decide that more HP is needed, you can always turbo-charge the KA.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

in virginia the sr20det will not pass. i live in northern va so were highly populated so emission enforcement is pretty high. but if you live in the sticks far from high population. there is no requirement for emissions. and you can do as you please. if your in va beach most likely your gonna need an emissions done. stick with the ka motor untill you have more knowledge of the 240 and all the veriety of stuff you can do to it. and if you plan on getting a sr done. make sure you have connects that can help you with getting tags etc.


----------

